# Big Brown County OH Buck!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

A friend got a nice big main frame 10 with a split G-2 on the left and an extra kicker on the right.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a brute.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Hog! Awesome buck for sure!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great looking deer............ Congrats


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome. Studly stag.


----------

